# Oldogs Video



## nealtw (Aug 6, 2014)

You didn't tell us you could sing too.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OOgd9hitEAE[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2014)

Shucks, I'm not nearly that handsome.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol, that's hilarious


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Shucks, I'm not nearly that handsome.



Hey wait a minute... you said you didn't have my Log splitter...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> Hey wait a minute... you said you didn't have my Log splitter...



Uh, well, yeah...about the log splitter...:help:


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Uh, well, yeah...about the log splitter...:help:



Whoa... remember the last time?/  Huh??... don't make me get the pictures...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2014)

Are we talking about that time in Vegas?  :hide:


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh no no no... cuz I know I was not even there... Or was I?...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh you were there, we just agreed to never talk about it again...


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA .... Nice car . . . . .  There was a car, right?


----------



## Reipoh2ohg (Aug 22, 2014)

Haha that was absolutely hilarious, not going to lie, if it was not so damn sad that I managed to let myself go I would have absolutely made this my theme song. Unfortunately, it does describe my current physical fitness (perhaps it is time to work on that!)


----------

